# Chanel, my Dutch Shepherd turned 6 months old yesterday



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Here are some updated pics of Chanel.







This final pic shows Chanel playing tug yesterday with my GSD named Kip. Kip turns 1 year old today. The two are awesome playmates.


----------



## Rinegunner (Apr 20, 2013)

Beatiful colors. What a great dog.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I would so love to have one


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Chanel is a beauty, and Kip is a handsome birthday boy! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Here are some more photos from this morning....Kip and Chanel are playing with a toy a dog friend sent to me for Kip's birthday. It's a Kong and they both went utterly bonkers over it.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Both are great looking dogs. Our GSD breeder, also bred Dutch Shepherds, they had such nice personalities.


----------



## Miaya1 (May 5, 2013)

What a beautiful puppy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Love how in sync they are in those first two shots! They look like they are really bonded with each other.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful dogs, both of them!


----------



## Muneraven (Sep 4, 2012)

Lovely dogs! I think the Dutch Shepherd brindle coat is so striking!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Gorgeous girl! Kip is a handsome devil as well.


----------

